# Daten wiederherstellen von einer Linux Partition?



## Mahzuni (28. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich hab da mal ein kleines Problemchen. Ich hab die Festplatte meiner Schwester formatiert um darauf Linux zum laufen zu bringen. Die Platte war früher mit Fat32 formatiert glaub ich. Nun hab ich mir das Freeware Tool PC Inspector File runtergeladen aber der erkennt die Festplatte nicht.

Hab mir überlegt ob ich die Festplatte.. irgendwie.. wieder mit Fat32 formatieren soll damit der die wieder erkennt und ich die Daten wiederherstellen kann... aber bin mir da nicht so sicher, deswegen wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr da einen hilfreichen Tipp habt.

MfG Mahzuni

achja, mein Leben hängt davon ab ;-) die hatte angeblich ziemlich viele Bilder auf der Platte...


----------



## Caliterra (28. Januar 2006)

Hast Du Die ganze Platte formatiert oder nur einen Teil neu partitioniert? 

Abgesehen davon solltest Du jeden Schreibversuch auf der Platte unterlassen.
Es gibt Tools wie z.B. Ontrack EasyRecovery (mit Format-, Raw-Recovery) dort kann man versuchen die Daten wiederherzustellen.


----------

